# Brauche Amazon Artikel für 5 Euro!



## Bloodletting (8. Mai 2010)

Joar, also ich bestelle mir gerade was bei Amazon, das kostet aber nur 16 Euro. Wenn ich das jetzt so bestelle, muss ich 5 Euro Versandkosten bezahlen und da hab ich echt keine Lust drauf.
Also was könnt ihr mir so für billig-Amazon-Artikel bieten? Im Rahmen von 4-7 Euro. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Keine DvDs, CDs, Bücher)

Bin ich ja mal gespannt.^^


----------



## Breakyou (8. Mai 2010)

naja nichts besonderes kann man aber immer gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.amazon.de...73321001&sr=1-2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder Schöne Damenschuhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.amazon.de/Marco-Tozzi-Sandalette-Sandalen-Fashion-Sandalen/dp/B002QXMIVI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&s=shoes&qid=1273321082&sr=1-1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Mai 2010)

Wie wärs mit einem Netzwerkkabel? Kann man immer brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> naja nichts besonderes kann man aber immer gebrauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Erster Treffer direkt perfekt. Dankeschön!
Kann ich meiner Freundin schenken, die malt eh ständig.^^


----------



## Breakyou (8. Mai 2010)

Gerngeschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatt dir auch zu dem hier geraten auch wenn es bischen mehr kostet und du keine CDs wolltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.amazon.de...&sr=8-1-catcorr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Gerngeschehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist sowieso Pfichtkauf.^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Mai 2010)

Ist gibt tolle Filme für 5€, z.B. Gran Turino


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Mai 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/Tom-Clancys-Splinter-Cell-Complete/dp/B00264U1GG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1273330140&sr=8-3 leg noch 2€ mehr drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (8. Mai 2010)

Darf ich den Sinn erfahren`? Sollen das kleine Geschenke werden?


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Darf ich den Sinn erfahren`? Sollen das kleine Geschenke werden?



Thread gelesen?


----------



## Breakyou (8. Mai 2010)

Er hat es bestimmt schon bestellt also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

